# Partclone

## YPenguin

Partclone (http://partclone.org) ist ein beliebtes Programm um Partitions-Images zu erstellen und zu lesen.

Leider ist es bislang nicht in Gentoo verfügbar.

----------

## Jean-Paul

Doch, gibt's    https://gpo.zugaina.org/sys-block/partclone/

----------

## YPenguin

Mit Overlays - hmm.

Das Programm ist eigentlich relativ wichtig, da es bei der beliebten Backup-Software Clonezilla (http://clonezilla.org) als Default eingestellt ist.

----------

## YPenguin

Ich habe es jetzt selbst kompiliert aus dem Paket mit .orig. im Namen. Ist unter GPL 2 und ließ sich gut kompilieren und installieren.

Beim configure-Befehl habe ich allerdings Änderungen vornehmen müssen, um auf reiserfs-Abhängigkeiten verzichten zu können.

----------

## misterjack

 *YPenguin wrote:*   

> Mit Overlays - hmm.

 

Was ist an 'nem Overlay verkehrt? Software an Portage vorbei zu installieren ist rumfrickelei  :Wink: 

----------

## YPenguin

Es hat sich nach /usr/local/sbin installiert, was wohl keine Probleme verursachen wird - selbst wenn ich es über Portage noch installieren sollte.

----------

## artbody

hm wenn man selbst packete compiliert, kann man erstens mal

```
 ./configure -help

`configure' configures this package to adapt to many kinds of systems.

Usage: ./configure [OPTION]... [VAR=VALUE]...

To assign environment variables (e.g., CC, CFLAGS...), specify them as

VAR=VALUE.  See below for descriptions of some of the useful variables.

Defaults for the options are specified in brackets.

Configuration:

  -h, --help              display this help and exit

      --help=short        display options specific to this package

      --help=recursive    display the short help of all the included packages

  -V, --version           display version information and exit

  -q, --quiet, --silent   do not print `checking...' messages

      --cache-file=FILE   cache test results in FILE [disabled]

  -C, --config-cache      alias for `--cache-file=config.cache'

  -n, --no-create         do not create output files

      --srcdir=DIR        find the sources in DIR [configure dir or `..']

Installation directories:

  --prefix=PREFIX         install architecture-independent files in PREFIX

                          [/usr/local]

  --exec-prefix=EPREFIX   install architecture-dependent files in EPREFIX

                          [PREFIX]

By default, `make install' will install all the files in

`/usr/local/bin', `/usr/local/lib' etc.  You can specify

an installation prefix other than `/usr/local' using `--prefix',

for instance `--prefix=$HOME'.

For better control, use the options below.

Fine tuning of the installation directories:

  --bindir=DIR           user executables [EPREFIX/bin]

  --sbindir=DIR          system admin executables [EPREFIX/sbin]

  --libexecdir=DIR       program executables [EPREFIX/libexec]

  --datadir=DIR          read-only architecture-independent data [PREFIX/share]

  --sysconfdir=DIR       read-only single-machine data [PREFIX/etc]

  --sharedstatedir=DIR   modifiable architecture-independent data [PREFIX/com]

  --localstatedir=DIR    modifiable single-machine data [PREFIX/var]

  --libdir=DIR           object code libraries [EPREFIX/lib]

  --includedir=DIR       C header files [PREFIX/include]

  --oldincludedir=DIR    C header files for non-gcc [/usr/include]

  --infodir=DIR          info documentation [PREFIX/info]

  --mandir=DIR           man documentation [PREFIX/man]

.....

```

eingeben,

Dann zeigt dir configure meist alle möglichen Optionen 

und im gentoo speziellen Dateisystem zu bleiben 

benutze ich meist

```
 ./configure --prefix=/usr
```

dann wird meist auch alles passend gefunden.

Allerdings hab ich da nur 1 Programm welches leider nicht Teil von Gentoo ist und wegen der Lizenzgeschichte von PDFlib auch nie sein wird.

somit bleibt einem manchmal das nicht erspart.

----------

## YPenguin

Gibt es aus der Sicht von Gentoo etwas, was dagegen spricht, Partclone in die Distribution aufzunehmen?

----------

## mrsteven

Es scheint sich wohl bisher kein Maintainer für das Ebuild in Gentoo gefunden zu haben. Hier der Bugreport: Gentoo Bug #486518

----------

